# Dover Circuit "Rotate to Fit" saddles?



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I've heard a lot of good things about Circuits. My lease horse (I need my own tack) is an extra wide. But I am not sure if the lease will continue after the summer so I don't want to have to sell the saddle and buy another again if I ride a different horse. Is the Rotate to Fit gullet system for Dover relatively new? I saw it in my new catalog but can't seem to find it on their website. Anybody have one of these saddles? Or can recommend another saddle with interchangeable gullets? Thanks.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I am not a fan of interchangeable gullets. The reason i say this is because they not normally made well. This is not all ways the case. They are also not as strong and may not last as long. They also dont sell back as well. Its best to rent a saddle. A lot of people do this.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Really? I have never heard of renting a saddle...I would be so scared that it would get scratched or damaged!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think the changeable gullets have come a long way. You can try tack reviews.com but if it is new, it may not be there yet.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a fan of interchangeable gullets. I have two Bates with them. I haven't tried the Dover version, although it sounds a LOT more convenient to change than mine.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never heard of renting a saddle either. But I trail ride (western) so maybe that has something to do with it. :lol:


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I have two english wintecs (an AP and a dressage) with the interchangeable gullets and I have been nothing short of happy with them! I say they're worth it. They also retain their resale value extremely well.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I used a Wintec Pro Dressage with interchangeable gullet for several years before I bought my own horse and it was a reasonable fit for everything I rode (Fjord, QH's, and a TBxHanoverian). It did require some extra padding on some horses, and of course I did have to have more than one gullet.

I eventually got a saddle that fits my horse fantastically with no correction pads needed and my own position has improved significantly since it fits me better, too, but there's no way I would have spent that kind of money while leasing! I've never used a Dover Circuit (adjustable or otherwise) but it's probably worth looking into.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I actually have a Wintec Pro all purpose with the interchangeable gullets. But I am trying to get into showing more and I need a close contact. And as weird as this sounds, I just really prefer leather saddles because...ahha I love the smell! And te synthetic leather on the pro (not the suede part) is nearly impossible to ride no stirrups in. I slide all over the place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

